
Deus Ex: The Eyeborg Documentary - evo_9
http://eyeborgproject.com/2011/08/eyeborg-activated/
======
kleim
What I would be worried about is that bionic people would totally depend on a
company: "Your iLeg 3 is broken? Too bad this version is not supported
anymore. Upgrade to iLeg 6 for $6000 only!"

~~~
wladimir
This is why you should use bionic implants based on open source hardware and
software! :-)

~~~
kleim
And Google would release Cyborg, an "open source" firmware communicating with
your GPS chip in your Android phone and... Oh wait! We're screwed o_0

------
matusz13
The firefighters mask is pretty dang slick.

~~~
Titanous
The video of it seemed simulated. The interviewee mentioned that they hope to
have a "working" prototype soon, implying that the current version is not
fully functional.

~~~
matusz13
real or simulated - I just like the concept and design.

~~~
patrickk
The concept is similar to the nanosuit upgrade options from Crysis 2:

[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ExftBi3eFbk/TduRFFcvGNI/AAAAAAAAAD...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ExftBi3eFbk/TduRFFcvGNI/AAAAAAAAADs/1sHLFI-
DDwc/s1600/nano+suit+module+select.jpg)

------
runn1ng
The video would be better without showing the same snippets from Deus Ex
trailer over and over and over :)

------
pplante
is it odd that im waiting for the day when i can get bionic arms and legs?

~~~
runn1ng
You need to upgrade your spelling augmentation.

